# add comments to a collection or smart collection folder?



## PhilBurton (Nov 1, 2019)

Is it possible to add a comment to such a folder, independent of any images?

Phil


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Nov 1, 2019)

Unfortunately not. The only thing you can do is give the folder a color with a certain meaning.


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 1, 2019)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Unfortunately not. The only thing you can do is give the folder a color with a certain meaning.


Should this point be a feature request to Adobe?  

Phil


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 1, 2019)

Why not?


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 1, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Why not?


https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...n-folder-in-lightroom?rfm=1&topic_submit=true
Just did.

Phil


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Nov 2, 2019)

I voted for it (and the merged topic)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2019)

Gets my vote too


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 9, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Gets my vote too


Probably a huge coincidence, but someone just posted a plug-in to add notes to folders.  I have NOT yet had a chance to try out this plug-in, since I'm currently travelling.

https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...eply_button&reply[id]=20334515#reply_20334515


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks Phil, I tried it on my Windows 10 system (Lighroom 8.4.1 and it seems to work! (First installed Typora) I wil give it a try on my Macbook (Lightroom 9) one of these days too. First observation: it does not only work on folders and collections but also on smart collections. 
Here is my configuration on Windows:


----------



## camner (Nov 11, 2019)

Is DaisyNotes Windows only?  (And BTW, I couldn't find it via Googling "DaisyNotes Lightroom")


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Nov 11, 2019)

You can follow the link in the message of Phil Burton! The developer made it for Mac OS as you wil see at his site. I tested it on Windows.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 11, 2019)

Here is the link: DaisyNotes


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 12, 2019)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Thanks Phil, I tried it on my Windows 10 system (Lighroom 8.4.1 and it seems to work! (First installed Typora) I wil give it a try on my Macbook (Lightroom 9) one of these days too. First observation: it does not only work on folders and collections but also on smart collections.
> Here is my configuration on Windows:


Roelof,

I installed this plug-in and set it up for Microsoft Word (2013) and got an error message when I tried to view or edit a file, which I will report back to the plug-in author.  I'll try to set it up using the Typora editor.

Phil Burton


----------



## camner (Feb 22, 2020)

FWIW, as of mid-February, the plugin website (at https://buggeringabout.com/daisynotes-for-lightroom/) has not been responding for about 2 weeks.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 22, 2020)

camner said:


> FWIW, as of mid-February, the plugin website (at https://buggeringabout.com/daisynotes-for-lightroom/) has not been responding for about 2 weeks.


Camner,

I have up on this plugin because, IIRC, there was no control over where the plugin would store its files.  I also wanted to use Microsoft Word, and not some editor I never heard of.

Too bad.  it was a nice idea.

Phil Burton


----------

